# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Đầu năm đi lễ chùa phật cô đơn

## giangcanon

Phật CÔ ĐƠN  ... từ lâu rồi nghe tên Phật Cô đơn mà tôi chưa 1 lần đến vì tôi theo đạo CÔNG GIÁO, mỗi năm đi lễ nhà Thờ rồi về.  Năm  nay, năm 2012 tôi  tạm xa Chúa để đi lễ Phật cầu cho Mẹ tôi nhiều sức  khỏe, mạnh giỏi vì cả nhà tôi theo đạo Phật , chỉ có tôi là xé rào theo  Chúa. Thôi đạo nào cũng là dạy người ta ăn hiền ở lành, sống đạo đức và  hiếu thảo với Cha Mẹ, sống tốt trong đức Công bằng - Bác ái.   Mồng 1... hành trình đến với Phật cô đơn  
  Muốn  viếng ông Phật cô đơn, từ Sài Gòn người ta đi ra hướng Xa Cảng Miền  Tây, vừa qua khỏi trường Trung Học Mạc Ðĩnh Chi, liền quẹo tay phải, ở  đây có hai con đường, một đường đi vào địa danh nổi tiếng ngày xưa, đó  là Cây Da Xà, một đường nữa chạy cập hông chợ Bà Hom, theo đường nầy  chúng ta sẽ gặp Xa lộ Ðại Hàn, đi thêm nửa chừng trên mười cây số ngàn,  chúng ta vào đến khu Nông trường Lê Minh Xuân.

  
  Trước  khi đến chợ Lê Minh Xuân, một ngôi chợ nhà quê với vài quán lá lưa  thưa, bên tay trái có con kinh đào, bên bờ kinh có con lộ đất, theo con  lộ này đi vào chừng hai trăm thước, bên tay trái có một tấm biển bằng  tôn, màu nâu chữ đen Bát Bửu Phật Ðài.


  

  
  Từ  đó đi vào chừng 50 thước thì gặp ông Phật cô đơn ở phía lưng của tượng,  trước mặt tượng Phật là cánh đồng, tượng hướng về Sàigòn.  
  Phật  đài được kiến trúc theo hình bát giác, cao 3m. Tượng đức Phật Thích Ca  cao 7m, nặng trên 4 tấn, do nhà điêu khắc Nguyễn Thanh Thu hoàn thành  năm 1957. Cư sĩ Ngô Chí Bình, ngộ duyên thành tâm thỉnh tượng từ chùa Xá  Lợi (Quận 3, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh) đưa về cử lễ an vị năm 1961 tại vị  trí trước chùa Thanh Tâm hiện nay.  Trải  qua những năm tháng chiến tranh, bom đạn đã tàn phá chọn xóm làng,  thiêu rụi cả chùa Thanh Tâm, chỉ riêng ngôi Phật đài với Kim Thân đức  Phật vẫn sừng sững, trang nghiêm giữa nơi hoang vắng. Vì thế, dân địa  phương gọi di tích tôn nghiêm này là Phật Cô đơn.  Ngày  nay, Bát Bửu Phật đài đã được sửa khang, xây dựng khang trang. Cổng Tam  quan trang nghiêm, hài hòa với cả khuôn viên, các tượng Phật, Bồ Tát,  Thiên Long, Hộ Pháp... Cũng được an vị ở chánh điện như ở những ngôi  chùa khác.  
  
  
  
  
  	Tượng Đức Phật Cô đơn

  
  	Dòng người về viếng Đức Phật Cô đơn Chim phóng sanh khá hút hàng trong những dịp như vầy

  
  	Hoa sen, một loại hoa không thể thiếu khi dâng lên Đức Phật. Chị Thúy đã nhiều năm viếng chùa cầu xin an lành cho gia đình

  
  	Vào dịp tết các dịch vụ như giữ xe, nhang đèn, kinh sách, các món ăn  cũng tăng theo dòng người về cúng Phật Bà cụ bán nhang đèn cho những  người đi cúng chùa.  

  	Có thực mới vực được đạo, hàng quán thức ăn chay cũng vô cùng hấp dẫn:  một tô bún riêu và cà ry chay ấm lòng ngày mùng 1 (1 tô 25 k thui)  
  
  Ăn xong thì tham quan khu bán đồ lưu niệm trước khi ra về
  
  
  	Đến Phật cô đơn để thấy không còn cô đơn vì ngoài cảnh Chùa tôn nghiêm  khói hương nghi ngút thì sau lưng chùa là một khung cảnh thiên nhiên  thật đẹp. Lễ chùa xong tranh thủ chụp hình kỷ niệm cho chuyến đi ngày  tết Nhâm Thìn 2012.  
  	Kiến trúc độc đáo, trang trí hài hòa, khung cảnh thanh nhàn đã hấp dẫn  du khách, tín đồ ngày càng đông đảo. Sự việc tượng đức Thích Ca vẫn tồn  tại nguyên vẹn trong khi cả một vùng bom đạn bị cày xới, trơ trụi vì bom  đạn càng làm tăng thêm niềm tin Phật của giới Phật tử. Hiện nay, Bát  Bửu Phật đài đã trở thành một trong những khu tham quan, chiêm bái của  du khách, Phật tử trong và ngoài nước.  	Phuongnam 57 ghi chép cho chuyến xuất hành du xuân ngày mồng một, năm  Nhâm Thìn. Chúc cho mọi người Hưởng một cái tết đầy đủ PHÚC - LỘC - THỌ  

  Đạo  đức nhân bản - nhân quả: không làm khổ mình khổ người và tất cả chúng  sinh! Nhân sinh toàn những điều đau khổ - Thế sự hợp tan, buông xuống đi  - Yêu, ghét, buồn, vui,... rồi cũng thế - Thanh thản, lạc an, vô sự  đi...


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch lễ hội liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi* - *tour du lich den chua*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lịch lễ hội* - *du lịch đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi* - *du lich den chua*

----------

